
Battle over Science Roils EPA - tzs
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/447520-battle-over-science-roils-epa
======
tomohawk
The title of this is very misleading.

> Critics say the rule will exclude some of the most important research from
> consideration simply because it does not rely on data that can be shared
> publicly.

Is it really too much to ask that when a government regulator makes a rule,
the science behind it be publicly available? Since when is transparency bad
when formulating public policy?

~~~
tzs
The data behind studies involving the effects of things on humans is not
always publicly available because making it so would violate the privacy of
the subjects.

That doesn't prevent the studies from being scientifically useful. They can
still publicly include summaries of the data sufficient to allow others to
tell if the study was well designed, to tell if their statistical analysis was
reasonable, and so on.

It also doesn't prevent others from attempting to replicate the studies using
other groups of test subjects.

